# lighting options for rimmed canopy tanks



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I am a newbie to planted tank. I have asked some questions for CO2 options and got excellent suggestions from the pro here. But I need also to find options for lighting. For my 10g and 20g rimmed tank with standard canopy lighting, what options do I have to get enough lighting to grow good carpet plants like HC, Glosso or those being offered for sale by Reckon? Most of the fluorescent tube does not have enough watts per single tube. If I go LED, they can't be clipped on easily with the rim top. So is it hopeless for planted tanks with my current tanks?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 1w led 24" fixture that will sit on top of your rimless 24" wide tank.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Charles. But 1 watt does not have enough WPG to grow carpet plants like HC or Glosso, isn't it? That is why I am quite unsure about LED. They are bright but not enough wattage. I also don't have a 20g rimless. Mine 20g is rimmed. Gona be hard to clip on.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is 1w x 32LED = 32w. When it is LED, it is not about wattage. It is your light source. It is sure bright enough with co2 and fert balance to grow HC or glosso. We have customer use less light to grow those in a 20g tank. It is not a clip on. It has extendable bracket to sit on either side of the tank.


----------

